
President Tyler, born in 1790, still has two living grandsons (2018) [video] - smacktoward
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGiL2PgC17A
======
romaaeterna
Tyler's son was born in 1853, and his son in 1928. Tyler had the son in his
sixties, and his son had his in his seventies. Male fertility lasts a bit
longer than female.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
It does, but for full effect it's important to have a family trait of being
dirty old men to go along with it.

~~~
romaaeterna
That trait is common, possibly ubiquitous. I think that wealth may be the more
important discriminator here. Without it, a man might find it difficult to
attract a woman half his age late in life.

~~~
simonh
Maybe statistically, but there was a case here in the uk a few years ago. An
old fellow in his 70s at a nursing home got one of the care assistants, aged
under 20 IIRC, pregnant in a consensual relationship.

~~~
larrywright
I’m a little grossed out, but also impressed.

------
lqet
If you think of it, there should be quite a few people alive today who had a
grandfather that could've been a schoolmate of Napoleon Bonaparte (who was
born in 1769). If you grandfather fathered a child at 80 (which is entirely
impossible), and your father got you when he was 80 too, and if you are 90 in
2019, then your grandfather was born in 1769.

~~~
jacquesm
> which is entirely impossible

isn't?

~~~
jumbopapa
No, an 80 year old man is capable of fathering a child.

~~~
ses1984
...really?

~~~
jumbopapa
Yeah, men produce sperm for their whole life.

~~~
ses1984
I read that as "incapable" for some reason.

------
Balanceinfinity
Last civil war soldier died in 1956
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Woolson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Woolson))

Lots of people walking around who could have known a Civil war veteran
firsthand.

------
habosa
This is one of my favorite pieces of historical trivia. To put it into
perspective: the grandsons alive today can say "My grandfather's president was
George Washington".

------
coldcode
My great great grandfather was born a little before 1800. But that's as close
as I can get.

~~~
chadlavi
This sort of thing blows my mind. My great grandfather was born in the 1910s.

~~~
trey-jones
I'm 35, and my grandmother was born in 1912. She had my mom, the youngest of
5, when she was 45.

She herself (my grandmother) was the youngest of 13 surviving children. Her
father (my great grandfather) was born in 1861, and her mother was born in
1868. He died in 1937 (20 years before my mother was born), and she in 1953,
the same year Queen Elizabeth II was crowned queen of England, and 30 years
before I was born.

My wife's great grandmother died when she was a junior in high school.

I agree, the results of having children later in life can be quite amazing,
and I think there is a cultural impact as well. I would call myself and my
family a little old fashioned and definitely thrifty due to having a
grandmother who lived through the great depression.

Just thought I'd try and blow your mind a little more.

~~~
fatcatt316
I'm just about there with you -- I'm 36 and my grandfather was born in 1913.
My great-grandfather was a bootmaker for Otto von Bismarck.

Meanwhile, my wife's grandmother was born in the 1940s, and her great-
grandmother was alive until just a few years back.

------
MaximumYComb
"This video is not available in your country" \- I live in Australia and I
have no idea why this is occurring for a video like this.

~~~
voltagex_
CBS have some kind of deal with Ten.

A VPN will fix it.

[https://polsy.org.uk/stuff/ytrestrict.cgi?ytid=https%3A%2F%2...](https://polsy.org.uk/stuff/ytrestrict.cgi?ytid=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdGiL2PgC17A)

~~~
caf
CBS _own_ the Ten Network.

------
bregma
I met a guy today I knew years ago, when he was 23, And he was married to a
widow who was as pretty as could be. Now this widow had a grown-up daughter
who had beautiful hair of red, And this guy's father fell in love with her and
soon the two were wed. Now this made the guy's dad his son-in-law and changed
his very life For his daughter was his mother because she was his father's
wife. Now to complicate the matter even though it brought him joy, He soon
became the father of a bouncing baby boy.

Now his little baby then became a brother-in-law to his dad, And so became his
uncle and though that made him very sad, For if the baby was his uncle then
that also made him brother, Of the widow's grown-up daughter who was of course
his step-mother.

Now his father's wife had a son who kept them on the run, So he became his
grandchild for he was his daughter's son. His wife is now his mother's mother
and of course that makes him blue Because although she's his wife she's his
grandmother too!

~~~
mfer
These are the words to a Willie Nelson song. I'm My Own Grandpa

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkX7IW7jpMw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkX7IW7jpMw)

It's entertaining to listen to.

~~~
eesmith
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27m_My_Own_Grandpa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27m_My_Own_Grandpa)
\- " a novelty song written by Dwight Latham and Moe Jaffe, performed by Lonzo
and Oscar in 1947 ... Willie Nelson performed the song on his 2001 album The
Rainbow Connection"

I know of it because "The song is referred to in Robert Heinlein's 1959 time
travel paradox short story "—All You Zombies—"."

Also, "According to a 2007 article, the song was inspired by an anecdote that
has been published periodically by newspapers for well over 150 years".

